# BlueZ testprogramm installieren

## Slevin

Hallo,

ich kämpfe gerade mit einigen Bluetooth-Einstellungen.

Nun habe ich den Rat bekommen, für ein bestimmtes Problem ein Bluetooth-Testprogramm zu benutzen, siehe hier:

 *Quote:*   

> If you've only got the command line you can use e.g. the
> 
> simple-agent python script (under the test subdirectory):
> 
> 	test/simple-agent hci0 <remote address>
> ...

 

Leider weiß ich nicht, wie ich mir dieses Programm/Script installiere. Auf bluez.org finde ich nichts namens "simple-agent" oder "test-network".

Kann mir hierbei jemand helfen?

----------

## franzf

Das ist direkt in den bluez-sources. Einfach /usr/portage/distfiles/bluez-<deine_version>.tar.gz entpacken, dort ins subdir "test" gehen und simple-agent ausführen.

// edit:

bluez hat das USE-Flag "test-programs". Kannst du das mal anmachen und schauen ob das direkt auch das "simple-agent" installiert?

----------

## Slevin

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Das ist direkt in den bluez-sources. Einfach /usr/portage/distfiles/bluez-<deine_version>.tar.gz entpacken, dort ins subdir "test" gehen und simple-agent ausführen.
> 
> // edit:
> 
> bluez hat das USE-Flag "test-programs". Kannst du das mal anmachen und schauen ob das direkt auch das "simple-agent" installiert?

 

Habe dein edit jetzt erst gelesen. Was meinst du mit "anmachen" ? Arbeite erst seit kurzem mit gentoo (bzw. linux allg.)   :Smile: 

----------

## Josef.95

Es war gemeint das man das Paket net-wireless/bluez mit "test-programs" USE-Flag installieren sollte, dann wird relativ sicher auch das gewünschte /usr/bin/simple-agent mit installiert.

Also in etwa 

```
echo "net-wireless/bluez test-programs" >> /etc/portage/package.use

emerge -av1 net-wireless/bluez
```

----------

